# threaded hole



## saruchi0000

Hello everyone!

How would you translate "threaded hole" in the context of an angle grinder tool?

"Screw the handle into one of the threaded holes"

Thanks in advance.

Sara


----------



## wordster

saruchi0000 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How would you translate "threaded hole" in the context of an angle grinder tool?
> 
> "Screw the handle into one of the threaded holes"
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sara



"Atornillar el asa en alguno de los huecos de rosca."


----------



## Diddy

saruchi0000 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How would you translate "threaded hole" in the context of an angle grinder tool?
> 
> "Screw the handle into one of the threaded holes"
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sara


 
Podría ser...

hoyos del enroscado?

"Atornille la manecilla en uno de los hoyos con rosca".

Los hoyos que tienen rosca...


----------



## wordster

Diddy said:


> Podría ser...
> 
> hoyos del enroscado?
> 
> "Atornille la manecilla en uno de los hoyos con rosca".
> 
> Los hoyos que tienen rosca...



Me parece muy buena tu solución...Cuál es la diferencia entre los términos asa, mango, y manecilla?


----------



## Diddy

Para mí que son sinónimos, dependiendo del país o región donde se usa la palabra.

Aquí tienes otros sinónimos... me llama la atención con no está manecilla entre ellos? 

*mango*

asidero, agarradero, manija, empuñadura, astil, puño, manilla


----------



## wordster

tampoco aparece "manivela" que para mí es la traducción de "door handle of a car"

Sé que en inglés para todo se usa handle

El mango de un sartén = The handle of a frying pan
El asa de un jarro de café = The handle of a coffee mug.
La manecilla del destornillador = the handle of the screwdriver.
La manivela/manilla de la puerta de un carro = the handle of a car door.


----------



## saruchi0000

Thank you very much for the quick aswers mates! I found them very useful.

Sara


----------



## AnNyCoSa

Yo lo encontré como "agujero roscado".


----------



## ungatomalo

Atornille la empuñadura en uno de los agujeros roscados.

The exact term (mango, asa, empuñadura, etc.) depends on its shape, size and use.
Manecilla usually has a 'lever' function. You'll never use it for 'the thing you use to handle a tool'.

For a car, 'manilla' or 'manecilla'. (lever)
A pan, 'mango' (long, simple shape)
Un acelerador de moto, empuñadura (for tight, strong grip)
Una taza, asa (simple shape, slender, not strong)

If we are talking of a power tool, empuñadura or mango.


----------



## jcd

Un término técnico utilizado en México en el ámbito de ingeniería mecánica es "barreno roscado".


----------

